# Covering concrete stairs with wood



## bkcmurphy (Jan 1, 2009)

I wanted to have railings put up on the front of my house to match the railings on my deck I just had built. The contractor asked if I would consider covering the concrete with wood to match the deck as well. My deck was built with Ipe and I am not sure how that would look on the front of my raised ranch. I am looking for someone who has covered their front steps with wood just to get an idea of how that might look. Any suggestions on other options. My wife does not like the concrete.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

bkcmurphy said:


> I wanted to have railings put up on the front of my house to match the railings on my deck I just had built. The contractor asked if I would consider covering the concrete with wood to match the deck as well. My deck was built with Ipe and I am not sure how that would look on the front of my raised ranch. I am looking for someone who has covered their front steps with wood just to get an idea of how that might look. Any suggestions on other options. My wife does not like the concrete.


 I had a similar situation, like yours! Rather than cover with wood, I bought rubber garden tiles instead! These tile,( they come in various colors) are made from recycled auto tires. They are 16" square and 1" thick! They just lay down and may be lifted at any time. They are kept from 'drifting' by a PT furring strip around the perimeter! Each tile cost about $8, so its not an expensive project, by any means.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Ipe sure is nice stuff. I don't think it would look great with the new railings on the front porch though, since they're not ipe. 

Covering the stairs with ipe does present a couple challenges. First, it changes the dimension of the stairs and landings. The stairs and the transition to the landings have to have a consistent rise, which is how far the foot is lifted between stairs. Adding material will inevitably cause a rise variance unless the stairs and landings are both covered with ipe. That would also be a code issue.

Additionally, it would not be a good idea to lay the ipe directly on the concrete. Yes it is a very resilient wood, but only if it has air circulation around it. Putting it right on the concrete would allow moisture to be in constant contact with the wood whenever the concrete is wet. That'll make it ugly faster and will speed up the deterioration of a wood that can last upwards of 50 years in good circumstances. 

My suggestion would be to demolish part of the concrete stairs and frame in wood stairs if that is what you and your wife prefer.


----------



## bkcmurphy (Jan 1, 2009)

*Stairs*

Wildie
Do you have pictures of what you did?

thekctermite
Thanks for your reply. The proposal was to cover the entire concrete structure with IPE and the railings would be plastic lumber like the deck. I did have the concern of how it would be attached. I am concerned of the moisture trapped under the wood if it was attached directly. Especially since the house is North facing. I'll bring that up if we decide to go with the wood.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

bkcmurphy said:


> Wildie
> Do you have pictures of what you did?
> 
> thekctermite
> Thanks for your reply. The proposal was to cover the entire concrete structure with IPE and the railings would be plastic lumber like the deck. I did have the concern of how it would be attached. I am concerned of the moisture trapped under the wood if it was attached directly. Especially since the house is North facing. I'll bring that up if we decide to go with the wood.


 At the moment, I do not have pictures, but after I shovel my way out, I'll take some! Just had another 12" of snow fall last night! Happy New Year! (yah! right!)


----------



## bkcmurphy (Jan 1, 2009)

I hear you. I have a few inches covering everything as well


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's some pics! notice that I lifted a stair tile, as an example! I have never uploaded pics in this forum, so I'm unsure if i will manage the first time! Well what do you know! 1st time lucky!


----------



## bkcmurphy (Jan 1, 2009)

*Thanks for the pictures*

Thanks for taking those pictures Wildie
It gives me another option


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

bkcmurphy said:


> Thanks for taking those pictures Wildie
> It gives me another option


 http://www.diychatroom.com/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------

